# Bench Cookies are Sweet!



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought mine a couple weeks ago and I would agree that these are pretty cool and quite inexpensive. I see quite a few folks mentioning that they don't see the point or they could just make it themselves but these really are more than just a couple hockey pucks with padding glued on them. You just have to use them to know what I mean.

At any rate, thanks for posting the review. I think these are definitely worth the little money that they cost and I have already found them to be a great asset to the shop.

David


----------



## Woodguru (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like Bench Dog makes them also, can be seen at amazon.com and sell a four pack for 11.99, wonder if anyone has tried them. For me I know the Rocker bench cookies work great, already own twelve of them. 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I saw the Bench Dog cookies in Lowes yesterday. Exactly like the rockler ones except orange in color.
I have 2 sets and they ssure do work good.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I got the Bench Dogs ones on Amazon…they should be here tomorrow. Free shipping and no tax. They look exactly the same. Kinda like the Ridgid Magswitch at HD.


----------



## jn3Woodworks (Apr 9, 2009)

Ridgid makes a Magswitch? I can't find it online. Maybe I need to spend more time in HD.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I did some checking on this because I thought there might be a future issue since Rockler's cookies were patent pending. It turns out that Rockler financed Bench Dogs reorg to Bench Dog Tools Inc. Rockler was to provide assistance with product development. So the reason why they are exactly like the Rockler versions is probably because they actually are. Here is an article discussing this.

David


----------



## noahsdad86 (Mar 16, 2010)

I WANT SOME COOKIES NOW!!!


----------

